# Viper 5701 defrost in Jeep Liberty 2011



## Wrathwielder (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi all!

I have a Viper 5701 installed in my 2011 Jeep liberty, but the "remote start defrost" function was never hooked up (or is possibly unsupported with my setup?)

I was wondering if anyone knows how I could go about hooking this feature up so the truck's defrost will kick in when I remote start it (and it's below whatever the cutoff temp is)

The option is enabled on the Viper (I purchased a BitWriter so I could program the alarm without using the all-too-exciting "push the valet button and count the beeps" method) and I'm fairly familiar with 5701 as I've reprogrammed it several times after I upgraded it with the antenna from a 5901 to increase the range)

Thanks everyone!

-Greg

P.S. Also, the temp sensor in the 5701 is way off - reads like 15-20 too high. I think I've heard that these are notoriously inaccurate but I just thought I'd check with ya'all/


----------



## V8Reverb (Dec 12, 2012)

It's the Blue/White wire on the Remote Starter harness - then you have to program Menu 3 Feature 11 to latch it - pm me and I'll send you a file explaining it.


----------

